# UNESCO World Heritage Sites



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I don't think UNESCO is a complete list of all heritage. Countries need to submit applications to get their sites posted, so I don't think people should interpret countries with more sites as those with more 'heritage'.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> I don't think UNESCO is a complete list of all heritage. Countries need to submit applications to get their sites posted, so I don't think people should interpret countries with more sites as those with more 'heritage'.


pretty true. as the tiny city state Singapore and Macao have a lovely heritage to be seen....


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

OshHisham said:


> pretty true. as the tiny city state Singapore and Macao have a lovely heritage to be seen....


Actually, Macau's historic centre was recently put on the UNESCO World Heritage List.

http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/1110


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Dresden Elbe valley has been removed from the list because a new bridge is going to be build. 

Was not that great anyway. Hardly world heritage IMO. Just some riverside floodplains. You can find similar stuff all over the world.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

hkskyline said:


> I don't think UNESCO is a complete list of all heritage. Countries need to submit applications to get their sites posted, so I don't think people should interpret countries with more sites as those with more 'heritage'.


Absolutely. There are hundreds of stunning sites in India, but nobody is interested in giving them UNESCO recognition.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Marathaman said:


> Absolutely. There are hundreds of stunning sites in India, but nobody is interested in giving them UNESCO recognition.


But then India would have more Heritage Sites than all of Europe put together and that would be an embarrassment.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

ainttelling said:


> But then India would have more Heritage Sites than all of Europe put together and that would be an embarrassment.


Haha, well I'm sure Europe has more than India, especially since most traditional towns and cities in India are either totally destroyed or well on their way to annhilation.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Marathaman said:


> Haha, well I'm sure Europe has more than India, especially since most traditional towns and cities in India are either totally destroyed or well on their way to annhilation.


In Europe, when a particular site is given the Heritage status, there are often artificial stretches. If we judge heritage by the Asian standards, many European sites wouldn't even be on the list.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

ainttelling said:


> In Europe, when a particular site is given the Heritage status, there are often artificial stretches. If we judge heritage by the Asian standards, many European sites wouldn't even be on the list.


Atleast Europe has laws regarding preservation of heritage buildings. 

In India, stone gets arbitrarily replaced by concrete, thatch/tile by corrugated iron sheets, and wood with steel. There's no laws for retaining the original colour schemes or banning use of harmful paints and chemicals. 

As long as you own the property you're living in you can do whatever the hell you want to with it. Add balconies randomly, break down walls, etc.etc. 
Even if you don't own it, the government won't evict you if you can show that you have no other place of residence. 

So we have beautiful old havelis and mansions being lived in by people so poor, they can't even afford to own the whole place, forget about maintaining it, and end up squeezing half a dozen families in the same structure. Its pathetic really.

IMO, if a property is deemed to have heritage value, laws should be made so that its prospective owners can prove that they have the funds to maintain it in pristine condition.

Here you can witness first-hand, the destruction of Manali, Himachal Pradesh. Note how metal sheets are replacing the stone tiles, and ugly concrete structures are springing up in the middle...


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

La Chaux-de-Fonds is now also on the list! 









If Le Corbusier himself will enter the UNESCO list is still under debate.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

My list - 46 monuments so far:

*Austria*
1. Historical centre of Salzburg
2. Historic Centre of Vienna

*Belgium*
3. La Grand-Place, Brussels
4. Historic Centre of Brugge
5. Major Town Houses of The Architect Victor Horta in Brussels (made a day trip specially for them )

*Bulgaria*
6. Ancient City of Nessebar

*Czech Republic*
7. Historic Centre of Prague

*Denmark*
8. Roskilde Cathedral

*Estonia*
9. Historic Centre of Tallinn

*France*
10. Strasbourg - Grande Ile

*Germany*
11. Pilgrimage Church of Wies
12. Hanseatic City of Lubeck
13. Palaces and Parks of Potsdam and Berlin
14. Town of Bamberg
15. Museuminsel, Berlin
16. Monastic Island of Reichenau
17. Historic Centres of Stralsund and Wismar (only Stralsund)
18. Upper Middle Rhine Valley

*Italy*
19. Historic Centre of Florence
20. Piazza Del Duomo, Pisa
21. Venice and its Lagoon
22. Botanical Garden, Padua
23. City of Verona
24. The Dolomites

*Latvia*
25. Historic Centre of Riga (writing to you from the heart of it )
26. Struve Geodetic Arc (boring - but monuments visited)

*Lithuania*
27. Vilnius Historic Centre
28. Curonian Spit
29. Kernave Archaeological Site

*Luxembourg*
30. City of Luxembourg

*Netherlands*
31. The Wadden Sea (seen both in Netherlands and Denmark - why Danish one isn't there - its more impressive!)

*New Zealand*
32. Te Wahipounamu
33. Tongariro National Park

*Poland*
34. Historic Centre of Warsaw

*Portugal*
35. Monastery of the Hieronymites and Tower of Belem, Lisbon
36. Cultural landscape of Sintra

*Russian Federation*
37. Historic Centre of St Petersburg
38. Kremlin and Red Square. Moscow

*Slovakia*
39. Primeval Beech Forests of the Carpathians - been in autumn, loved it!

*Sweden*
40. Royal Domain of Drottnigholm
41. Hanseatic Town of Visby
42. Naval Port of Karlskrona
43. Agricultural Landscape of Southern Oland

*Ukraine*
44. Kiev-Pechersk Lavra

*United Kingdom*
45. Westminster Abbey
46. Tower of London


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Of the things which I have seen - this list misses such monuments as:

- Gothic Cathedral in Milan
- Those wonderful, >100 km long caves in Western Ukraine
- Ancient Amudarya valley (Uzboy) through Karakum desert in Turkmenistan
- Gauja River valley in Latvia
- Kauri forests in New Zealand
- Waitomo and similar caves in New Zealand


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

Historic town of Vigan, ilocos, Philippines


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

Taxila My home county


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

null said:


> Get you fact right:


Any per capita data?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Per capita I think we Swiss would win as in Nobel Prizes :lol:
11 UNESCO sites existing (3 natural, 6 cultural, 2 biospheres), La-Chaux-de-Fonds will enroll definitly and Le Corbusier as well as bronze age settlements are to be checked up. That would make a total of 14 UNESCO enlistments for a 7.6mio pop country in 1 or 2 years from now.

Not bad 

Personally I think it's overrated. The dome of Milan is not even on the list or the Golden Gate Bridge. Sometimes I wonder as well...


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

*World Heritage Sites in Lebanon*











*Anjar*
_The famous *Umayyad* ruins are now a World Heritage Site_











*Baalbek*
_Temple of Jupiter_









_Temple of Bacchus_











*Byblos*
_the oldest continuously-inhabited city in the world_










*Cedars of the God*
_In 1998, the Cedars of God were added to the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites._










*Kadisha Valley*
_In 1998, UNESCO added the valley to the list of World Heritage Sites because of its importance as the site of some of the earliest Christian monastic settlements in the world, and its continued example of early Christian faith._










*Tyre*
_The fantastic remains of the ancient Triumphal Arch_









_main colonnaded street in Al Mina excavation area_










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:World_Heritage_Sites_in_Lebanon​


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

ainttelling said:


> In Europe, when a particular site is given the Heritage status, there are often artificial stretches. If we judge heritage by the Asian standards, many European sites wouldn't even be on the list.


Sorry but you don't make any sense.


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

i visited 3, all in the Philippines:

* Baroque Churches of the Philippines (1993) [San Agustin church in Intramuros]









* Historic Town of Vigan (1999)









Natural

* Puerto-Princesa Subterranean River National Park (1999)


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Newest World heritage site: The Waddean Sea in Germany


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

goschio said:


> Newest World heritage site: The Waddean Sea in Germany


What about the Waddenzee:cheers:.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Küsel said:


> Per capita I think we Swiss would win as in Nobel Prizes :lol:
> 11 UNESCO sites existing (3 natural, 6 cultural, 2 biospheres), La-Chaux-de-Fonds will enroll definitly and Le Corbusier as well as bronze age settlements are to be checked up. That would make a total of 14 UNESCO enlistments for a 7.6mio pop country in 1 or 2 years from now.
> 
> Not bad


Portugal has 13. All cultural except one natural.


But no country beats Greece in this list.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Enjoy Portugal's UNESCO World Heritage Sites :cheers:


Evora









Tomar









Batalha









Alto Douro Wine Region









Central Zone of the Town of Angra do Heroismo in the Azores









Sintra









Guimarães









Porto









Alcobaça









Landscape of the Pico Island Vineyard Culture









Monastery of the Hieronymites and Tower of Belém in Lisbon

















Prehistoric Rock-Art Sites in the Côa Valley









Laurisilva of Madeira


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Ribarca said:


> What about the Waddenzee:cheers:.


Yes of course. Think the dutch and german Waddean are considered as single UNESCO site.


----------



## yooik4890 (Jul 30, 2008)

why does everyone always have the need to ***** out their countries in these threads


----------



## Andres_RoCa (Mar 28, 2007)

You're invited to visit the venezuelan ones, Küsel (and everyone else, obviously).


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Federicoft said:


> Sorry but you don't make any sense.


If it makes you feel better I don't include Southern Europe in the definition of Europe - because that is what white supremacists think they can do without. :weird:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

yooik4890 said:


> why does everyone always have the need to ***** out their countries in these threads


Because you probably know more about UNESO sites in your own country?

And since this is international forum, you get a good overview about UNESCO sites around the world.


----------



## Woodstock88 (Mar 19, 2008)

very beautiful place i have visited I just came back from there Curonian Spit,Lithuania,Europe. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curonian_Spit


----------



## Woodstock88 (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.nerija.lt/en/foto/kopos.php


----------



## bozata90 (Dec 8, 2008)

My list of visited sites:

*Austria*: 3
Historic Centre of the City of Salzburg;
Palace and Gardens of Schönbrunn;
Historic Centre of Vienna;

*Belgium*: 2
La Grand-Place, Brussels;
Historic Centre of Brugge;

*Bulgaria*: 7
Boyana Church;
Rock-Hewn Churches of Ivanovo;
Thracian Tomb of Kazanlak;
Ancient City of Nessebar;
Pirin National Park;
Rila Monastery;
Thracian Tomb of Sveshtari;

*Croatia*: 5
Historical Complex of Split with the Palace of Diocletian;
Old City of Dubrovnik;
Plitvice Lakes National Park;
Historic City of Trogir;
The Cathedral of St James in Šibenik;

*Czech Republic*: 1
Historic Centre of Prague;

*Denmark*: 1
Kronborg Castle;

*Egypt*: 3
Ancient Thebes with its Necropolis
Historic Cairo
Memphis and its Necropolis – the Pyramid Fields from Giza to Dahshur 

*France*: 5
Palace and Park of Versailles 
Strasbourg – Grande île
Cathedral of Notre-Dame, Former Abbey of Saint-Remi and Palace of Tau, Reims
Paris, Banks of the Seine
The Loire Valley between Sully-sur-Loire and Chalonnes 

*Germany*: 4
Aachen 
Cathedral Cologne Cathedral
Zollverein Coal Mine Industrial Complex in Essen
Upper Middle Rhine Valley

*Greece*: 8
Acropolis, Athens
Archaeological Site of Delphi
Meteora
Paleochristian and Byzantine Monuments of Thessalonika
Sanctuary of Asklepios at Epidaurus
Archaeological Site of Olympia
Archaeological Site of Aigai (modern name Vergina)
Archaeological Sites of Mycenae and Tiryns

*Holy See*: 2
Historic Centre of Rome, the Properties of the Holy See in that City Enjoying Extraterritorial Rights and San Paolo Fuori le Mura 
Vatican City

*Hungary*: 1
Budapest, including the Banks of the Danube, the Buda Castle Quarter and Andrássy Avenue

*Italy*: 17
Church and Dominican Convent of Santa Maria delle Grazie with "The Last Supper" by Leonardo da Vinci
Historic Centre of Florence 
Piazza del Duomo, Pisa
Venice and its Lagoon
Historic Centre of San Gimignano
City of Vicenza and the Palladian Villas of the Veneto Historic 
Centre of Naples
Historic Centre of Siena
Early Christian Monuments of Ravenna
Archaeological Areas of Pompei, Herculaneum and Torre Annunziata
Botanical Garden (Orto Botanico), Padua
Archaeological Area and the Patriarchal Basilica of Aquileia
Historic Centre of Urbino 
Assisi, the Basilica of San Francesco and Other Franciscan Sites
City of Verona
Genoa: Le Strade Nuove and the system of the Palazzi dei Rolli
Mantua and Sabbioneta

*Jordan*: 1
Petra

*Netherlands*: 1
Defence Line of Amsterdam 

*San Marino*: 1
San Marino Historic Centre and Mount Titano

*Spain*: 2
Works of Antoni Gaudí 
Palau de la Música Catalana and Hospital de Sant Pau, Barcelona

*Switzerland*: 1
Old City of Berne

*Turkey*: 3
Historic Areas of Istanbul
Hierapolis-Pamukkale
Archaeological Site of Troy

*United Kingdom*: 2
Stonehenge, Avebury and Associated Sites Westminster Palace, Westminster Abbey and Saint Margaret's Church
Tower of London

Total: 71


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Dominican Republic*
Colonial City of Santo Domingo

*Honduras*
Maya Site of Copan

*Panama*
Archaeological Site of Panamá Viejo and Historic District of Panamá

*United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland*
Stonehenge, Avebury and Associated Sites
Westminster Palace, Westminster Abbey and Saint Margaret's Church
Tower of London
Maritime Greenwich

*Venezuela*
Coro and its Port
Ciudad Universitaria de Caracas

I want to visit more places


----------



## bozata90 (Dec 8, 2008)

*UNESCO World heritage sites of Bulgaria:*

(Photos are not mine, they are from Internet...
*Natural:*

Pirin mountain:









Srebarna lake:









*Cultural:*

Sveshtari Thracian tomb:









Kazanlak Thracian tomb:









Town of Nessebar:









Madara Horseman:









Ivanovo rock-hewn churches:

















Boyana church:

















Rila monatery:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Could people restrict the resolution so that they can atleast fit on a 19'' screen?


----------



## mvclarke (Jun 11, 2009)

wow... lots of interesting places to visit.. but lebanon got my attention most.. hope to visit the country and check out the heritage sites..


----------



## magnusiax (Apr 25, 2008)

There are many place and city in Spain recognize by the World Heritage, Island of Ibiza is one of it internationally known not only because of its non-stop party atmosphere, but also for its cultural and natural features. Ibiza beach is one of my favorite in Spain


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Borobudur Temple, Indonesia


----------



## rY17 (Jun 22, 2009)

whoah ^^ beautiful :drool:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Andres_RoCa said:


> You're invited to visit the venezuelan ones, Küsel (and everyone else, obviously).


I would love to travel SA once, only know the BR Southeast and South. Also Machu Picchu is on the list and Angel Falls as well as the Altiplano and Mt Fitzroy. But need money and time 

Borobodur is indeed one of the most amazing wonders I've ever visited!


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

My only a few:
Angkor, Cambodia and Grand Canyon, United States

Angkor is ancient city in Cambodia, There are a lot of temples in Angkor. I think it have over 100 stone temples. But I visited only about 30 temples.


Here some my favorite temples:
Angkor Wat Temple 
























Bayon Temple
















Banteay Srei Temple

















Banteay Kdei Temple
[








East Mebon Temple








Ta Prohm Temple
















Neak Pean Temple









and other temples...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Cambodian temple is very beautiful we are South East Asian has our own golden era during Hindu and Buddha era.
Those temple has similarity with Indonesian temple like Prambanan temple.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

eurico said:


> Cambodian temple is very beautiful we are South East Asian has our own golden era during Hindu and Buddha era.
> Those temple has similarity with Indonesian temple like Prambanan temple.


I think Angkor is the most awesome stone structure ever built. Its just perfect.


----------



## nehalarchie (Aug 1, 2009)

Everyone Please come and see TAJ MAHAL thats one of the real wonder in world and which is still intact.
I think none of you guys have been to India................the most beautiful country in world with varied cultural blend.


----------



## nehalarchie (Aug 1, 2009)

Everyone Please come and see TAJ MAHAL thats one of the real wonder in world and which is still intact.
I think none of you guys have been to India................the most beautiful country in world with varied cultural blend.


----------



## NietoDelJaguar (Jun 22, 2005)

*The Pompei of the Americas "Joya de Ceren" in El Salvador​*

Joya de Ceren is a preserved village in El Salvador. It is a UNESCO World Heritage Site, and has been since 1993. 
The name means simply "Jewel of Ceren," and it is one of the more popular tourist attractions in El Salvador.

Joya de Ceren was a Mayan village that was populated before European contact with the Americas.
It was a relatively small farming village, located on the outer edges of the Mayan civilization. It was
first settled sometime in the 9th or 10th century BCE, and remained settled for more than a
millennium. Around the middle of the 3rd century it was abandoned when the Ilopango volcano
erupted, but by the early-5th century it had been repopulated and once more flourished.

In the year 590, another volcano, Loma Caldera, erupted, and buried Joya de Ceren in fourteen 
ayers of volcanic ash. Unlike some preserved sites, it appears the inhabitants of Joya de Ceren had 
nough warning of Loma Caldera’s eruption that they were able to flee, and were not preserved by the ash. 

Their entire way of life, however, was caught in mid-moment, like an archeological snapshot.

Joya de Ceren is often compared to Pompeii, and is sometimes called the Pompeii of the Americas.
There are many similarities between the sites, both in the literal preservation of the villages, and the
archeological importance of the findings, but there are significant differences as well, and Joya de
Ceren is very much its own place.

All sorts of things have been uncovered at Joya de Ceren since its discovery in 1976. More than
seventy distinct structures have been excavated, and countless ceramic vessels, articles of
furniture, and utensils have been discovered. Meals have even been found, left in a half-eaten state
by inhabitants apparently in a great hurry to get as far from Joya de Ceren in as short a period of
time as was possible.

Perhaps some of the most interesting discoveries at Joya de Ceren have been those of preserved
plant and food matter. Manioc has been found being grown at Joya de Ceren, which marks the first
known instance of its cultivation in the Americas.

Cacao has also been found at Joya de Ceren, in various vessels in numerous houses. The Mayans are
known to have imbibed a drink made of cacao, with a frothy head, regularly. Remnants of cacao have
been found in clay vessels in a number of Classical Mayan sites throughout Central America and
Mexico. For many years, however, it was conjectured that cacao was a drink reserved for the elite
castes of priests and royalty. The cacao plant is difficult to cultivate, and its ritual use led some to
believe its consumption. Its discovery at Joya de Ceren shows fairly strongly that cacao was in fact
enjoyed by all classes of the Maya, at least in this remote village.


----------



## sansano (Jul 16, 2009)

in Thailand,
The Ayutthaya Historical Park was designated a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1991.


----------



## sansano (Jul 16, 2009)

Sukhothai Historical Park
The 13th C fortified city of Sukhothai is a World Heritage Site as nominated by UNESCO.


----------



## Levon (Aug 11, 2009)

*Sanahin*

Monastery complex Sanahin in Armenia

Sanahin ("Սանահին" in Armenian) is a village in the Northern Lori province of Armenia. The village is notable for its monastery complex, founded in the 10th century and is listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site along with monasteries in Haghpat.

Following pictures of Sanahin are taken from Pataphysicus Blog and more pictures of a monastery can be found in there.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Interesting thread. I don´t remember which sites I have visited because I doesn´t concetrate on UNESCO sights. If I find something interesting, I will visit it. But for sure was there Vienna, Paris or Prague..There are many places which are not inscribed and these places are frequently more genuine than those inscribed. Because they have kept it´s genius-loci..(lack of tourists)
Ok now I risk, some of our will loose genius-loci, but here it comes 
Slovakia

Banská Štiavnica and technical instruments in the vicinity









Bardejov town









Vlkolínec, preserved folk village









*Spiš Castle and sights in surroundings (Spišská Kapitula-Slovak Vatican, Church of St. Spirit of Žehra)*

















(image showing Spiš Castle from Spišská Kapitula)









(early gothic Zehra church)

Levoča town with Altar of Master Paul

















(the altar, highest wooden gothic altar of the world)

*8 wooden churches*
shown at leat three

Hervartov









Kežmarok









Tvrdošín









nature

*Caves of Slovak Karst* (common inscription with Hungary)

Dobšiná Ice Cave









Ochtinská Aragonit Cave









Domica Cave (joined under the ground with hungarian agttelek cave)









Gombasek Cave









Primeval Carpathian Beech Forests (common inscription with Ukraine)


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)

*2* *Borobudur Buddhist Temple*



Borobodur Temple complex is one of the greatest monuments in the world. It is of uncertain age, but thought to have been built between the end of the seventh and beginning of the eighth century A.D. For about a century and a half it was the spiritual centre of Buddhism in Java, then it was lost until its rediscovery in the eighteenth century.



The structure, composed of 55,000 square meters of lava-rock is erected on a hill in the form of a stepped-pyramid of six rectangular storeys, three circular terraces and a central stupa forming the summit. The whole structure is in the form of a lotus, the sacred flower of Buddha.



For each direction there are ninety-two Dhyani Buddha statues and 1,460 relief scenes. The lowest level has 160 reliefs depicting cause and effect; the middle level contains various stories of the Buddha's life from the Jataka Tales; the highest level has no reliefs or decorations whatsoever but has a balcony, square in shape with round walls: a circle without beginning or end. Here is the place of the ninety-two Vajrasattvas or Dhyani Buddhas tucked into small stupas. 



Each of these statues has a mudra (hand gesture) indicating one of the five directions: east, with the mudra of calling the earth to witness; south, with the hand position of blessing; west, with the gesture of meditation; north, the mudra of fearlessness; and the centre with the gesture of teaching.



Besides being the highest symbol of Buddhism, the Borobodur stupa is also a replica of the universe. It symbolises the micro-cosmos, which is divided into three levels, in which man's world of desire is influenced by negative impulses; the middle level, the world in which man has control of his negative impulses and uses his positive impulses; the highest level, in which the world of man is no longer bounded by physical and worldly ancient desire


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)

*4* *Prambanan Hindu Temple*



Prambanan temple is extraordinarily beautiful building constructed in the tenth century during the reigns of two kings namely Rakai Pikatan and Rakai Balitung. Soaring up to 47 meters (5 meters higher than Borobudur temple), the foundation of this temple has fulfilled the desire of the founder to show Hindu triumph in Java Island. This temple is located 17 kilometers from the city center, among an area that now functions as beautiful park. 



There is a legend that Javanese people always tell about this temple. As the story tells, there was a man named Bandung Bondowoso who loved Roro Jonggrang. To refuse his love, Jonggrang asked Bondowoso to make her a temple with 1,000 statues only in one-night time. 



The request was nearly fulfilled when Jonggrang asked the villagers to pound rice and to set a fire in order to look like morning had broken. Feeling to be cheated, Bondowoso who only completed 999 statues cursed Jonggrang to be the thousandth statue.



Prambanan temple has three main temples in the primary yard, namely Vishnu, Brahma, and Shiva temples. Those three temples are symbols of Trimurti in Hindu belief. All of them face to the east. Each main temple has accompanying temple facing to the west, namely Nandini for Shiva, Angsa for Brahma, and Garuda for Vishnu. Besides, there are 2 flank temples, 4 kelir temples and 4 corner temples. In the second area, there are 224 temples.





















Prambanan also has panels of relief describing the story of Ramayana. Experts say that the relief is similar to the story of Ramayana that is told orally from generation to generation. Another interesting relief is Kalpataru tree that - in Hindu - the tree is considered tree of life, eternity and environment harmony. In Prambanan, relief of Kalpataru tree is described as flanking a lion. The presence of this tree makes experts consider that Javanese society in the ninth century had wisdom to manage its environment.

PLS VISIT:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=803042


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Well, i can't be bothered to list all the UNESCO heritage sites I have visted, so instead i shall show you the ones i have lived in  - and yes i lived within the heritage zone boundaries, hard life eh...

Bath, England



















Edinburgh


----------



## ***** (Apr 2, 2008)

Croatia-old town of Dubrovnik

city walls









































































































































Inside the city walls

































































General view


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China promotes World Heritage tourism in Osaka*

OSAKA, May 29 (Xinhua) -- A special presentation event titled " China World Heritage Tourism Workshop" to introduce a number of the country's rich cultural, historical and natural treasures was held Tuesday in Osaka, western Japan, attracting more than 150 participants from Japan and China.

The event, held in Osaka International Convention Center, was organized by China National Tourism Administration in cooperation with Chinese Consulate-General in Osaka and Japan's Kinki District Transport Bureau.

In the event hall, China's nine provinces and Chongqing Municipality which have UNESCO World Heritage sites gathered to display places worth visiting or promote sightseeing routes, offering colorful brochures, posters, detailed maps or DVDs containing wonderful images of their traveling spots.

During the workshop many from local travel agencies and tour operators visited each displayer's booth to seek business matching partners in China.

Following the business session, all participants were invited to a friendship reception, held in a nearby hotel, to celebrate the 40th anniversary of the normalization of the China-Japan diplomatic relations.

Li Renzhi, head of the Chinese delegation, said in his speech that as an important part of Sino-Japanese relations, tourism is playing an indispensable role in deepening friendship and increasing mutual-understanding between the two peoples.

Li said China and Japan saw a good momentum in tourism development during the January to April period this year, adding that more than 1.2 million Japanese people visited China, up 13 percent from the same period of the previous year, while about 700, 000 Chinese tourists visited Japan, up 28 percent.

As many as 41 World Heritage sites are China's tourism essence, Li said, expressing the hope that more and more Japanese people will go to China to see them.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

the number one country in unesco world heritage is ITALY


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Paestum , Italy*


Paestum por wizt, en Flickr


IMG_5751 por gigichamp, en Flickr


Paestum por Massart, en Flickr


Paestum por Massart, en Flickr.


The temple of Hera, built around 550 BC by Greek colonists, is the oldest surviving temple in Paestum.(a World Heritage Site) por jjamv, en Flickr


The temple of Hera, built around 550 BC by Greek colonists, is the oldest surviving temple in Paestum.(a World Heritage Site) por jjamv, en Flickr


The Temple of Ceres (or Athena) was built in c.500 BC in a transitional style between Ionic and early Doric. It was later used as a Christian church, as indicated by three Christian tombs discovered in the floor. por jjamv, en Flickr


The Temple of Neptune (or Apollo or Hera II) dates from 450 BC and is the most complete of the three por jjamv, en Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*Israel *

Cultural
Bahá’i Holy Places in Haifa and the Western Galilee (2008)
Biblical Tels - Megiddo, Hazor, Beer Sheba (2005)
Incense Route - Desert Cities in the Negev (2005)
Masada (2001)
Old City of Acre (2001)
White City of Tel-Aviv -- the Modern Movement (2003)
Properties submitted on the Tentative List (19)
Triple-arch Gate at Dan & Sources of the Jordan (2000)
Early Synagogues in the Galilee (2000)
The Galilee Journeys of Jesus & the Apostles (2000)
Sea of Galilee & its Ancient Sites (2000)
Horvat Minnim (2000)
Arbel (arbel, nebe shueb, horns of hittim) (2000)
Pre-historic Sites: Ubadiyya, Sha'ar Hagolan, Mount Carmel (2000)
Degania & Nahalal (2000)
Bet She'an (2000)
Caesarea (2000)
White Mosque in Ramle (2000)
Jerusalem* (2000)
Region of the Caves & Hiding: bet Guvrin-Maresha (2000)
Makhteshim Country (2001)
Mount Karkom (2000)
Timna (2000)
The Crusader Fortresses (2000)
Beth She'arim (2002)
The Great Rift Valley - migratory routes - The Hula (2004)

*Tel Aviv* - the white city 1920's-1940's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Zacatecas, Zacatecas México



Calderón Opera House










Calderón Opera House










Quinta Real Hotel










Restaurant Cazadores and the Cathedral










Alley surrounded with Colonial Buildings










Cathedral at night










Francisco Goitia's Museum










La Quemada Archeological site










Panoramic view of the city










Rafael Coronel Museum










Rafael Coronel Museum










Museum of the Masks










Christmas in Zacatecas










Downtown










Downtown










Downtown











Aqueduct












Downtown











Downtown at night










Downtown at night


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Zacatecas, Zacatecas México

Zacatecas is one of the 31 constituent states of Mexico. Zacatecas, Mexico shares its name with its capital and chief center of population, the city of Zacatecas, Zacatecas. The State of Zacatecas is located in the heart of Mexico and its name originates from the Nahuatl language, which describes a "place where grass is abundant".

Zacatecas is located in the great central plateau of Mexico, with anZacatecas Mexico average elevation of about 7700 feet. Zacatecas Mexico is somewhat mountainous, being traversed in the west by lateral ranges of the Sierra Madre Occidental. 

The climate is dry and generally healthy, being warm in the valleys and temperate in the mountains. Zacatecas mineral wealth was discovered soon after the conquest, and some of its mines are among the most famous of Mexico, dating from 1546. Zacatecas once produced the highest yield of silver worldwide. 

One of the most productive of its silver mines El Bote, still in production today, has records, which show a production of nearly $800,000,000 in silver between 1548 and 1867. The Church encouraged the construction of magnificent religious and civil buildings, giving Zacatecas a real colonial feel. Zacatecas Mexico has been declared a World Heritage site...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

italy the number one country


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

italiano_pellicano said:


> italy the number one country


You're absolutely correct there, italiano_pellicano.

1. Italy contains the world's highest number of distinct UNESCO World Heritage Sites; *47* to be precise. That's really incredible.

reference: http://whc.unesco.org/en/list

2. Spain contains 43 distinct UNESCO World Heritage Sites

3. China comes next with 41 distinct UNESCO World Heritage Sites.

4. France: 37 distinct UNESCO World Heritage Sites

5. Germany: 36 distinct UNESCO World Heritage Sites


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

To each his own country is the most beautiful in the world, to you is India. To others it can be the USA, Italy, France, México etc., etc.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Chichen Itza in Yucatán Mexico










Chichen Izta, (pronounced, Cheechen eetZA) is perhaps the best known Mayan archaeological site on the Yucatan peninsula, Mexico, leading Palenque, in Chiapas, Mexico, Tikal in Guatemala and Copan in Honduras. Thought to be built on the site of a prior Mayan settlement, the city was at its height from around AD 980 to 1220, preceding the Toltecs from central Mexico, who settled here. Many ruins of important buildings remain from this time. The Castillo and other temples with sculptures and color reliefs, an observatory, and a sacred well (cenote), into which sacrifices, including human beings, were thrown are included among these.











It is believed that Chichén Itzá was founded by the Putún Maya from the coastal region of the Gulf of Mexico in around 850 AD. Upon Toltec took over, they modeled many of the buildings on those of their former capital at Tula. Different styles of architecture are found in different Mayan regions, all based on the differences of culture and resources available for the establishment of the settlements. What you will find in Palenque will very different from what you will find in Copan; just as the structure of architecture, design and layout will be different in Chichen Itza from that in Tikal. Toltec rule ended when the city fell to Hunac Ceel, ruler of the neighbouring city-state of Mayapán, in 1221. 










Upon the arrival of the Spanish conquest in the 16th century, the site had long been abandoned fallen into ruin, the Maya never saw Spanish ships coming to the new land as Mel Gibson would like to think. One theory suggests that many of the Maya from the larger settlements, namely Chichen Itza Palenque, Tikal and Copan, all left and migrated deeper into the jungle. The reason for this is still unknown, but it is suggested that lack agricultural resources was one of the causes.










It is most interesting to not that the Mexican government established a highway that went right through the site in 1983, but for ecological, and not so much archaeological reasons, this part of the highway was closed, and a bypass was built north of the site. The hotels on the east side can be reached by taking the bypass and then heading back toward the site (west) on the old section of Highway 180 that is still open for local traffic.











There are two principal styles of public architecture at Chichén Itzá. The first is a local variant of the Puuc style found at sites in west-central Yucatán and northeastern Campeche. The other style, according to Peter J. Schmidt, "is partly derived from the same roots but is vastly enriched by elements and concepts from other parts of Mesoamerica, notably the Gulf Coast, Oaxaca, and central México. 











Early investigators of Chichén Itzá proposed that Puuc-style traits were "Maya" and the features of the "Toltec" style include serpent columns, Chac Mools, Atlantean figures, serpent heads at the top of alfardas, tzompontlis, and carvings of processions of warriors, among others, much like those found in Copan and Tikal.










Architecturally, this style embodies stepped pyramids dance platforms with stairs on all four sides, large columned porticoes, gallery-patio compounds, as well as other features. While Mexican influence is clearly present at Chichén Itzá, Schmidt believes that "continuity of construction techniques, residential systems, and other features of daily life, such as ceramic vessel types, argue for the continued Maya character of Chichén Itzá, Tikal and Palenque.











Approaching from the west end of Chichén Itzá, El Castillo -also called the Temple of Kukulcán- towers over the region and is visible from afar. The pyramid was said to have been built in honor of Kukulcan, the serpent of agriculture. The Mayans of the region built it such that on the second equinox of the year a serpent would form created by the sun’s angle and perfect isosceles triangles casting its shadow…expressing the movement of a giant serpent of sun and shadow coming down the temple to fertilize the soils of Chichen Itza.










Nearby, El Castillo, a square-based stepped pyramid about 75 feet tall, stands crowned by a temple. It originally had stairways on all four sides; two of these have been restored. The visible structure covers a smaller, earlier one (of similar plan), and some interesting sculpture is found on the inside of the latter. The inner structure was discovered during excavation. A tunnel was cut into the outer structure, and a stairway was located, which is the entrance to the inner structure. 










The entrance is at the base of the north side of El Castillo, but the inner temple can be visited only during certain hours. Check as you enter the site, as the schedule is subject to change. Also, check on the open hours for the interior structure of the Temple of the Warriors and the painted chamber of the Temple of the Jaguars. The open hours of the three do not overlap; you can probably work all three into your schedule if you plan ahead.

Cenote (Human sacrifice water hole










Climbing the exterior of El Castillo is much more pleasant and affords delightful views of the north section of the site. This latter temple is composed of a pyramidal base rising in three tiers, with a temple on top, approached by a stairway on the west side. There is a large colonnade of stone pillars carved with figures of warriors at the base of the structure on the west side. Upon getting to the entrance of the temple a Chac Mool and two beautifully carved serpent columns' at the rear are small Atlantean figures rest supporting an altar. The facade of the temple has sculptures depicting Chac, the Maya rain god. 

Cenote (Human sacrifice water hole













The Temple of the Warriors also had at least two construction phases. There is an earlier inner temple, with pillars sculptured in bas-relief, which retain much of their original color, and murals once adorned the walls of the inner structure. There are also a Chac Mool and the heads of serpent columns inside. The other structure of interest in this area is the Mercado, or Market, on the south side of the courtyard, built on a slightly elevated platform, much like you would find in Palenque or Tikal, where the center of the urban developments always created a special place for commerce.










The Sacred Cenote is not a structure created by the Mayan of Chichen Itza, but a natural formation created by an underground river system that continues to foster tropical growth on the Yucatan peninsula. Although natural, it may have been altered to achieve its nearly circular shape. It is worth noting the coincidence in relationship between the location of establishments- Palenque and Copan, to name a couple-and the existence of cenotes. There are several theories that explain the function and reverence paid to the mysterious “dznot” or hole (Mayan) in the ground. About 180 feet in diameter, and sides r 80 feet in depth above the water level, the Sacred Cenote was apparently not used as a water supply but was reserved for rituals and human sacrifice involving the rain god. 










The notion that the sacrificed victims were all beautiful young virgins was disproved when human remains of young children and older adults, both male and female, were discovered. The Sacred Cenote is in a depression, and the surrounding dense vegetation cuts off most of the air. On a still day, the heavy atmosphere and buzzing insects can create a hypnotic effect, and one con easily imagine this as a place of human sacrifice. There are remains of a small temple on the edge of the cenote are very similar to those found in Topoxte, Guatemala, somewhat near the area of Tikal.

A sort of basketball court, players used to pay for days until someone put the ball through the hoop, loser used to be executed.










Due north of the cenote is the Skull Rack, or Tzompantli. The sides are covered with bas-reliefs; some depict skulls in profile, except for the corners, where they are shown full face. Oddly enough, each is different from the other and has its own personality. Other bas-reliefs show warriors in full regalia. Two Chac Mools were excavated from the platform. To the west to the Great Ball Court, or Poctapoc, the largest in Mesoamerica' its walls measure 272 feet long, but the playing area extends some distance beyond. There are interesting bas-relief carvings on the lower walls of the ball court depicting ball game activities and ritual sacrifice. 










A small temple lies at each end of the ball court, and from in front of the north temple (the Temple of the Bearded Man) a person speaking in a natural voice reportedly can be heard at the other end of the court, about 150 yards away. What’s most interesting about this game is that the captain of the two opposing teams (shadow and light) was sacrificed. It is believed that they had a place within the neighboring structure of the Temple of Warriors.










There are two columns at the entrance to the one-room temple, and these, the interior walls, to the Temple of the Bearded Man are some remains of red paint, and this emphasizes the carvings. The larger temple at the south end of the ball court also has remains of columns with carvings, but the walls and vault surfaces are plain. When you return to the plaza level, you can enter a chamber below the Temple of the Jaguars that faces east. It has polychrome bas-reliefs on pillars, walls, and vault in a good state of preservation and a simple three dimensional sculpture of a jaguar, possibly a throne. After a visit to this northern section of Chichén Itzá, it is time for a lunch break before you continue to the South Group.










When you reach the South Group, you first come to the Ossuary, or Grave of the High Priest, to the right of the trail. Although mostly ruined, it is similar in design to el Castillo, though built on a smaller scale. There are remains of serpent columns on top, pillars carved with human figures, and the temple walls. Near the base of the Ossuary are several carved-stone panels. 
Simple medial and cornice moldings, a perforated central roof comb, and a flying facade with Chac masks form the exterior decorations. The walls are plain between the upper moldings and below the medial molding, giving a feeling of sober restraint.










The Red House (so called because of a red strip painted on a wall) is Puuc style. Its other name, Chichán-Chob, is Maya and probably means something like "small holes," referring to the latticework in the roof comb. A band of glyphs is found on the vault of the interior of the structure, and it has been dated to A.D. 869.










Following the main trail south to leads to El Caracol,. This is one of the most imposing structures in the South Group. Caracol means "snail", in Spanish and, by extension, "spiral," referring to the Caracol in supposed to have served as an observatory, and it is the only round structure found at Chichén Itzá. The upper terrace of El Caracol has some three-dimensional sculpture of human heads. This is a good place for photographs of some of the other buildings. Due south of El Caracol is the Temple of the Sculptured Panels. The panels are on the north and south exterior walls of the lower portion of the building, and a rocky path leads to the temple on top from the south side. This is a good vantage point for photographs of El Caracol and other structures.










A short distance southwest of the Temple of the Sculptured Panels exist two of the most interesting buildings in the area. The largest is Las Monjas, or the Nunnery, with its annex' it is 210 feet long, 105 feet wide, and more than 50 feet high. This building saw several building stages, leading to its present impressive size. There is much interesting detail here, especially in the form of Chac masks. A doorway in the east face of the annex forms the open mouth of a monster, a feature associated with the Chenes style, although the rest of the structure is Puuc style. The upper level of Las Monjas has some carved lintels still in place. About 100 yards east by foot trail is the Akab-Dzib ("Obscure Writing"), named for some hieroglyphs appearing on a lintel (including a date equivalent to A.D. 870). This structure was built in at least two stages. The central portion was constructed first, and the flanking north and south wings is undecorated except for simple medial and cornice moldings.










The third section of Chichén Itzá, is "Old Chichén," which has both Puuc and "Toltec"- style remains, as does the rest of the site. The structures are scattered in the bush, but are connected by trails, which begin south of Hacienda Chichén (now a hotel). Visiting "Old Chichén entails a hot steamy hike into the bush, but some of the structures are worth the effort. To see the structures you must have a guide, such protocol is similar in Tikal, Palenque, and Copan. While some of the trails are easy to follow, not all of the branches are marked, and sometimes parts of the trail are overgrown. You can ask for a guide at the ticket office en the service building when you enter the side of the site. When you visit "Old Chichén," you come first to the Date Group, the most interesting in the area. The name comes from a lintel with an Initial Series date of A.D. 879.


A sort of basketball court, players used to pay for days until someone put the ball through the hoop, loser used to be executed.










It is the only Initial Series date known from Chichén Itzá, and the lintel is found spanning the top of two Atlantean figures, which form the doorway of a small temple, only the lower walls of which remain. It has been said that the lintel was previously used in an earlier building. A small Chac Mool is found at the base of the mound that supports the temple. Just south is the Puuc-style Temple of the Phalli, and behind this are remains of several structures, Atlantean figures, and carved columns. A short distance northwest is an enclosure with more Atlantean figures and, a bit farther on, a crude sculpture of a serpent. Just west of the Temple of the Phalli is a structure called the Tecolotes ("owls"), with remains of carved columns depicting owls and other motifs. The trail to the next area of interest leaves from the Telecotes and heads southwest.










Just a short distance southwest is the Temple of the Three Lintels, the only restored structure in "Old Chichén ", and a gem. It is a Puuc-style structure, faced with thin veneer masonry associated with the style. Although other structures at Chichén Itzá are also in Puuc style, they generally lack this particular feature. Chac masks decorate the upper facade and are interspersed with engaged columns and a lattice pattern; the lower walls are plain. Two of the lintels, dated A.D. 879, are carved on their front edges. 
From the Temple of the Three Lintels, you retrace your steps part of the way before taking a side trail to the left. This brings you to two structures that are kept reasonably well cleared. 










The one you reach first is mostly a rubble mound but is worth climbing to see the remains of carved rectangular columns on top. A bit southwest is the Castillo of "Old Chichén." It is also mostly rubble, but there are remains of carved facing stones on the west side, a stairway on the north side, and carved columns and jambs on top. There is also a carved serpent head near the base of the Castillo that was probably a part of the original construction. From the top of this structure Las Monjas and El Castillo of the North Group are visible to the northeast, in the distance.










Ceramic evidence indicates that Chichén Itzá was occupied from the Middle Pre-classic period onward. It grew steadily to a position of regional importance, and during the ninth to twelfth centuries. It was the political and cultural center of northern Yucatán. Exactly when Mexican influence first appeared at Chichén Itzá, and how it reached the site, is still being debated and studied, and continuing epigraphic research will doubtless add to our knowledge about the history of the site. At present, some authorities believe that two groups arrived at Chichén Itzá:the Itzás are said to have been Putun or Chontal Maya, whose home was along the Gulf Coast of Mexico between Tabasco and Champotón. 











They were known as sea traders and have been called the "Phoenicians of the New World" by Sir J. Wric S. Thompson. Thompson believed that they had trade connections with the people of central Mexico (through their merchants) and a sea route from Tabasco, around the Yucatán Peninsula, to Copan, Honduras.










The Toltecs were the dominant group in central Mexico during the late Terminal Classic and Early Postclassic times. Legend has it that some of this group, led by the famous Ce Acatl Topiltzin Quetzalcóatl, left their capital at Tula and proceeded to Yucatán. It is possible, however, that the "Toltecs who arrived in Yucatán were a highly Mexicanized group of Chontal Maya who were associated with the Toltecs. Some authorities believe that the Itzás arrived in Yucatán around AD 866, led by Kakupacal, and that the "Toltecs" followed around 987. Other scholars believe that the Itzás arrived after the "Toltecs." Still others believe that there was no "Toltec invasion" and that exotic ideas arrived at Chichén Itzá along with trade goods. Edward Kurjack says, "These new concepts were fused with indigenous art forms to crate the mixture observed at Chichén Itzá." He further states that this apparent foreign influence "seems to have been a by-product of native commerce."

Cenote (Human sacrifice water hole










According to E. Wyllys Andrews V, "An increasingly accepted argument is that Mexican influence was present in Yucatán considerably before the collpse of the Puuc cities, quite possibly before A.D. 900, and that Puuc and "Toltec" Chichén Itzá coexisted in northern Yucatán for a century or more. "Other authorities also suggest that the two different architectural styles may have been contemporaneous, at least in part. After Chichén Itzá went into decline sometime before A.D. 1200, Mayapán became the dominant center in northern Yucatán. Nevertheless, pilgrims still visited Chichén Itzá, as they had for many centuries, and this continued until the Spanish conquest.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

*World Heritage list*

Argentina

http://whc.unesco.org/en/list
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los Glaciares (natural)

Jesuit Missions of the Guaranis: San Ignacio Mini, Santa Ana, Nuestra Señora de Loreto and Santa Maria Mayor (Argentina), Ruins of Sao Miguel das Missoes (Brazil) (cultural)

Iguazu National Park (natural)

Cueva de las Manos, Río Pinturas (cultural)

Península Valdés (natural)

Ischigualasto / Talampaya Natural Parks (natural)

Jesuit Block and Estancias of Córdoba (cultural)

Quebrada de Humahuaca (cultural)


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> To each his own country is the most beautiful in the world, to you is India. To others it can be the USA, Italy, France, México etc., etc.


not is the personal opinion is the reality and the reality the number one is ITALY


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Agrigento , Sicily*


Colonne d'oro por zancle76 (Roberto Lembo), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*


Firenze - Duomo - vista dal / wiew from "camminamento di ronda" di Palazzo Vecchio por bardazzi luca, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the list 



megacity30 said:


> You're absolutely correct there, italiano_pellicano.
> 
> 1. Italy contains the world's highest number of distinct UNESCO World Heritage Sites; *47* to be precise. That's really incredible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Italiano_Pellicano for you Italy is the mot beautiful, for a Greek is Greece, for a Spaniard is Spain, for a German is Germany, for a Canadian is Canada, for a Brazilian is Brazil, and so on and so on. Every person thinks his country is the most beautiful


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nunca eh hablado que sea bonito aqui se habla de patrimonio de la humanidad italia es pais numero uno en esto , nunca eh hablado de lo que dices


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

all love their country, but the truth is one

Italy, Spain, France, Greece is among the best






Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Italiano_Pellicano for you Italy is the mot beautiful, for a Greek is Greece, for a Spaniard is Spain, for a German is Germany, for a Canadian is Canada, for a Brazilian is Brazil, and so on and so on. Every person thinks his country is the most beautiful


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

I did not speak to what is the best country , if not which is the one with most number of UNESCO World Heritage


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Parlando in modo hai ragione, Italia sono più qualificati luoghi di eredità


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

speak very good Italian


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Ho fatto quello che poco ho imparato ad alta, un amici napoletani.


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> To each his own country is the most beautiful in the world, to you is India. To others it can be the USA, Italy, France, México etc., etc.


India? What about it?
Why take facts so personally? It is a great privilege for a country to have even a single UNESCO World Heritage Site.
The cowardly destruction of the 6th Century Bamiyan Buddhas, a UNESCO World Heritage Site in Afghanistan, shocked and mobilized the entire world. Such is the power of a World Heritage Site.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

you speak very well




Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Ho fatto quello che poco ho imparato ad alta, un amici napoletani.


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Florence , Italy*
> 
> 
> Firenze - Duomo - vista dal / wiew from "camminamento di ronda" di Palazzo Vecchio por bardazzi luca, en Flickr


Incredible dome in Firenza
Watched several documentary movies trying to respond how they built it 

Here is another one amaizing too in Croatia
The dome of the famous Cathedral of Šibenik ( built by the master Juraj Dalmatinac). The builing - St. Jacob's cathedral is on the UNESCO’s World Heritage List.

Šibenik by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr


St._Jacob's_Cathedral [Explored] by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Trogir, Dalmatia*


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Clock Tower on pope John Paul II square


Clock Tower by The Minguz, on Flickr


St. Lawrence Cathedral by The Minguz, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Opera Bayreuth, Germany* today listet as new Unesco world heritage site:


Bayreuth Markgräfliches Opernhaus by David 张, on Flickr

Probably Europe's best preserved original baroque opera house.


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Cowardly destruction of UNESCO World Heritage Mausoleum by Islamist rebels*

In yet another deplorable and cowardly destruction of a UNESCO World Heritage Site by Islamist rebels, the 15th Century mausoleums of Sidi, Sidi Mahmoud, Moctar and Alpha Moya have been destroyed today in Timbuktu, Mali!!
hno:

This is how this World Heritage Site looked like:-










references: http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/Resident+Islamist+rebels+attack+UNESCO+World+Heritage+sites+historic/6867217/story.html

http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/119/


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Wonderful opera! thanks Tiaren

Feel sorry for Timbuktu


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Heads of Renaissance Šibenik people on the walls of cathedral


St. Jacob cathedral in Šibenik by Yacenty, on Flickr

Baptistery of cathedral


St. Jacob cathedral in Šibenik by Yacenty, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Gothic portal, Šibenik cathedral*


Untitled by onopko, on Flickr


Untitled by onopko, on Flickr


Untitled by onopko, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kotor, Montenegro*

http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/









By me


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Trogir old town 
Trogir, Croatia, 2010 by Calin Stan - www.CalinStan.com, on Flickr

Diocletians Palace 
Split, Croatia, 2010 by Calin Stan - www.CalinStan.com, on Flickr


Split, Croatia, 2010 by Calin Stan - www.CalinStan.com, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Croazia, Split, Palazzo di Diocleziano, tetti by forastico, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

UNESCO World Heritage Sites where I've been:

*Austria*
1.	Historic Centre of the City of Salzburg
2.	Palace and Gardens of Schönbrunn
3.	Historic Centre of Vienna

*France*
4.	Palace and Park of Versailles
5.	Amiens Cathedral
6.	Palace and Park of Fontainebleau
7.	Strasbourg – Grande île
8.	Cathedral of Notre-Dame, Former Abbey of Saint-Rémi and Palace of Tau, Reims
9.	Paris, Banks of the Seine
10.	Bourges Cathedral

*Germany*
11.	Pilgrimage Church of Wies
12.	Cologne Cathedral
13.	Classical Weimar
14.	Primeval Beech Forests of the Carpathians and the Ancient Beech Forests of Germany

*Italy*
15.	Historic Centre of Florence
16.	Venice and its Lagoon

*Netherlands*
17.	Defence Line of Amsterdam

*Portugal*
18.	Convent of Christ in Tomar
19.	Monastery of Batalha
20.	Monastery of the Hieronymites and Tower of Belém in Lisbon
21.	Historic Centre of Évora
22.	Monastery of Alcobaça
23.	Cultural Landscape of Sintra
24.	Historic Centre of Oporto
25.	Prehistoric Rock Art Sites in the Côa Valley and Siega Verde
26.	Alto Douro Wine Region
27.	Historic Centre of Guimarães
28.	Garrison Border Town of Elvas and its Fortifications

*Spain*
29.	Burgos Cathedral
30.	Historic Centre of Cordoba
31.	Monastery and Site of the Escurial, Madrid
32.	Works of Antoni Gaudí 
33.	Monuments of Oviedo and the Kingdom of the Asturias
34.	Old Town of Ávila with its Extra-Muros Churches
35.	Old Town of Segovia and its Aqueduct
36.	Santiago de Compostela (Old Town)
37.	Historic City of Toledo
38.	Old Town of Cáceres
39.	Cathedral, Alcázar and Archivo de Indias in Seville
40.	Old City of Salamanca
41.	Royal Monastery of Santa María de Guadalupe
42.	Doñana National Park
43.	La Lonja de la Seda de Valencia
44.	Las Médulas
45.	Palau de la Música Catalana and Hospital de Sant Pau, Barcelona
46.	Pyrénées - Mont Perdu
47.	Roman Walls of Lugo
48.	Aranjuez Cultural Landscape

*United Kingdom*
49.	Stonehenge, Avebury and Associated Sites
50.	Blenheim Palace
51.	Westminster Palace, Westminster Abbey and Saint Margaret's Church
52.	Canterbury Cathedral, St Augustine's Abbey, and St Martin's Church
53.	Tower of London
54.	Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew

*United States of America*
55.	Yellowstone National Park
56.	Grand Canyon National Park
57.	Independence Hall
58.	Redwood National and State Parks
59.	Statue of Liberty
60.	Yosemite National Park


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

what does the Sibenik Cathedral look like from from far away?


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Croatia is an incredible place


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

means as seen from afar


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> what does the Sibenik Cathedral look like from from far away?


Check previous page!


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Šibenik cathedral, Croatia*

Two more pics

Some info

The structure of cathedral was built entirely from stone and using unique construction techniques for the vaulting and the dome of the Cathedral. The form and the decorative elements of the Cathedral, such as a remarkable frieze decorated with 71 sculptured faces of men, women, and children, also illustrate the successful fusion of Gothic and Renaissance art. One Italian master who was important in croatian renaissance art and spend most of his life in Dalmatia is Nikola Firentinac (Niccolò Fiorentino). He finished cathedral after Juraj Dalmatinac died.


St. Jacob cathedral in Šibenik by Yacenty, on Flickr


St. Jacob cathedral in Šibenik by Yacenty, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics , the name of the architect is Niccolò di Giovanni Fiorentino


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a4/Sibenik1_(js).jpg/672px-Sibenik1_(js).jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Santiago De Compostela , Spain*


Catedral De Santiago De Compostela por Juanan Pintado, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Santiago De Compostela , Spain*


Cathedral in Santiago de Compostela por Slybacon, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Santiago De Compostela , Spain*


Santiago de Compostela por Globalviewfinder, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Santiago De Compostela , Spain*


Santiago de Compostela por Globalviewfinder, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Santiago De Compostela , Spain*


Santiago de Compostela por Globalviewfinder, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Toledo , Spain*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Toledo_Skyline_Panorama,_Spain_-_Dec_2006.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taxco , Mexico*


Taxco di notte por Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Taxco isnt a UNESCO World Heritage site.hno:


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Orange, France*

Great photos of spanish piligrim church, thanks Italiano!

This is supposed to be the oldest of the survinving Romans Arch.


Trimphal Arch of Orange by Luciano Guelfi, on Flickr


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Prambanan Temple Compounds*



> Candi Prambanan or Candi Rara Jonggrang is a 9th-century Hindu temple compound in Central Java, Indonesia, dedicated to the Trimurti, the expression of God as the Creator (Brahma), the Sustainer (Vishnu) and the Destroyer (Shiva). The temple compound is located approximately 18 kilometres (11 mi) east of the city of Yogyakarta on the boundary between Central Java and Yogyakarta provinces.
> 
> Originally there were a total of 240 temples standing in Prambanan. The Prambanan Temple Compound consist of:
> 
> ...


*Prambanan Architectural Model*













































Originally taken by ilokano


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Borobudur Temple Compounds*



> Borobudur, or Barabudur, is a 9th-century Mahayana Buddhist monument in Magelang, Central Java, Indonesia. The monument consists of six square platforms topped by three circular platforms, and is decorated with 2,672 relief panels and 504 Buddha statues. A main dome, located at the center of the top platform, is surrounded by 72 Buddha statues seated inside a perforated stupa.
> 
> Borobudur is built as a single large stupa, and when viewed from above takes the form of a giant tantric Buddhist mandala, simultaneously representing the Buddhist cosmology and the nature of mind. The foundation is a square, approximately 118 metres (387 ft) on each side. It has nine platforms, of which the lower six are square and the upper three are circular. The upper platform features seventy-two small stupas surrounding one large central stupa. Each stupa is bell-shaped and pierced by numerous decorative openings. Statues of the Buddha sit inside the pierced enclosures.
> 
> ...






























Originally taken by kwloo


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

breathtaking...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

not is UNESCO World Heritage ?



Adrian12345Lugo said:


> Taxco isnt a UNESCO World Heritage site.hno:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*National Palace , Portugal*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...PG/1280px-Pena_National_Palace.JPG?uselang=es


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Erran said:


> *Prambanan Temple Compounds*
> 
> 
> 
> *Prambanan Architectural Model*


great


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Great pics Erran!


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*St. Gallen Abbey Switzerland*

The cathedral of St.Gallen is a work from the late Baroque period, built between 1755 and 1767.
Already in the year 612, the Irish wandering monk Gallus founded a settlement here. From this arose a monastery in 719, which in 800 blossomed religiously, economically and culturally. After an eventful history, the Abbey was abolished in 1805. The monumental sacred building with the impressive double tower facade is also wonderfully outfitted on the inside.


Klosterplatz St. Gallen, UNESCO-Welterbe - UNESCO World Heritage Site by »DaLMaTiNo«, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

The Towers by Pete Rocks, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Abbey of St. Gall by ultrashawn, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Amazing library St.Gallen*


Abbey Library St. Gallen, Switzerland by killer libraries inside & out, on Flickr


UNESCO-Switzerland by Genek´s cards, on Flickr


----------



## ech wel (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice. I started a thread of my own quite similar to this one in the Dutch subforum a little while ago. Difference is that I asked the members to post *their own* pictures of sites they visited. For those who are interested: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1513416

Feel free to comment or post pictures of your own.

OT: I visited about 40 sites but I've always got problems with counting. I mean, when you drive by the cathedral in Cologne and you only see it from a distance, does that count? Or, a few years back I visted Lisbon. In those days I didn't have a particular interest in world heritage sites. I just visited the city and later found out that a site was there. I can't really remember if I saw the buildings which are mentioned on the list. So, do they count as sites visited? And so on...Have you visited a site if you saw (for instance) the building on the outside or only when you were also inside? Questions questions questions...


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

According to Unesco, Italy has more heritage sites than the whole world combined. Even leading the current ranking, Italy is still very underrepresented on it.


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

There should be also important how big is country and what is density of sites


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

I love this thread!


I Bent My Wookie (EXPLORED  by Joshua Cripps, on Flickr


Classic Ha Long by jeremyvillasis, on Flickr


48 - Simien mountains by Johan Gerrits, on Flickr


Cataratas del Iguazú 013 / Iguassu Falls 013 by Claudio.Ar, on Flickr


Riffelsee & Matterhorn by pierre hanquin, on Flickr


We did not climb Uluru by nosha, on Flickr


Majestic Norway by TheFella, on Flickr


Open Skies (Yellow Mountain Vista - Anhui Province, China) by PhotonMix, on Flickr

Yes, above photos are all UNESCO World Heritage Sites. The Earth is just awesome!


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Lorentz National Park, Papua, Indonesia*



> Lorentz National Park is located in the Indonesian province of Papua, formerly known as Irian Jaya (western New Guinea). With an area of 25,056 km² (9,674 mi²), it is the largest national park in South-East Asia. In 1999 Lorentz was declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO.
> 
> An outstanding example of the biodiversity of New Guinea, Lorentz is one of the most ecologically diverse national parks in the world. It is the only nature reserve in the Asia-Pacific region to contain a full altitudinal array of ecosystems ranging through marine areas, mangroves, tidal and freshwater swamp forest, lowland and montane rainforest, alpine tundra, and equatorial glaciers. At 4884 meters, Puncak Jaya (formerly Carstensz Pyramid) is the tallest mountain between the Himalayas and the Andes, and one of Seven Summits.
> source


Yes, that white thing is glacier, tropical glacier of Carstensz Pyramid, despite the fact that Indonesia is tropical country which is crossed by Equatorial line. 














































source
source


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes, Croatia*

Plitvice Lakes is a series of sixteen lakes connected by hundreds of small waterfalls. In some places, Plitvice Lakes appears to be a perfectly sculpted garden, but the entire park is completely natural, nature's own garden.











Croatia - Plitvice Lakes: Garden of Eden by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


Croatia - Plitvice Lakes: Misty Falls by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Croatia - Plitvice Lakes: Electric Blue by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Croatia - Plitvice Lakes: Sculpted Landscape by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## dragener (Nov 24, 2009)

Kriativus said:


> According to Unesco, Italy has more heritage sites than the whole world combined. Even leading the current ranking, Italy is still very underrepresented on it.


According to the Unesco, that is not correct:

Italy	
47
Spain	
44
China	
43
France	
38
Germany	
37
Mexico	
31
India	
29
United Kingdom	
28
Russia	
25
United States	
21
Australia	
19
Brazil	
19
Greece	
17
Japan	
16
Canada	
16
Iran	
15
Sweden	
15
Portugal	
14
Poland	
13
Czech Republic	
12
Peru	
11
Switzerland	
11
Turkey	
11
Belgium	
11
South Korea	
10


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Castel Nuovo, Napoli*

Portal work (renaissance) by croatian Lucijan Vranjanin. The triumphal arch was built in 1467.


Castel Nuovo, Naples by Slybacon, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Castel Nuovo by Catalin Pruteanu, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

renaissance coffering by d0gwalker, on Flickr


procession of musicians on facade of Castel Nuovo by d0gwalker, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

edit...


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Urbino, Marche Italy*


Palazzo Ducale (Urbino - Marche - Italy) by Lorenzo Canestrari, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Historic Centre of Urbino*


Urbino night by Dean Ayres, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Duomo di Urbino by Sampo Pekkalin, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

...


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Urbino: Palazzo Ducale by netNicholls, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Duke palace, Urbino*

The palace is work of dalmatian architect Lucijan Vranjanin. One of the most important renaissance monuments.


Il volto bello del Duca by vitto.75, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Church of the Nativity*

The first basilica on this site was begun by Saint Helena, the mother of the Emperor Constantine I. Under the supervision of Bishop Makarios of Jerusalem, the construction started in 327 and was completed in 333. That structure was burnt down in the Samaritan Revolt of 529.

The current basilica was rebuilt in its present form in 565 by the Emperor Justinian I. It is designed like a typical Roman basilica, with five aisles (formed by Corinthian columns) and an apse in the eastern end, where the sanctuary is. The church features golden mosaics covering the side walls, which are now largely decayed. The basilica is entered through a very low door, called the "Door of Humility." 


Church of the Nativity, Bethlehem, West Bank by whaun, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

The Door of Humility, Church of the Nativity, Bethlehem by rgs6, on Flickr


Thirty of the nave's 44 columns carry Crusader paintings of saints and the Virgin and Child, although age and lighting conditions make them hard to see.

The columns are made of pink, polished limestone, most of them dating from the original 4th-century Constantinian basilica.


Church of the Nativity, Bethlehem by rgs6, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Church of the Nativity Bethlehem by Buddha baby, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Church of the Nativity - Bethlehem by N4ve, on Flickr


----------



## ninyaaar (Jul 24, 2012)

A ROMANTIC STREET IN THE PHILIPPINES

http://ninyaaar.wordpress.com/



















http://ninyaaar.wordpress.com/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Some of Australia's _UNESCO World Heritage Sites_

Uluru/Kata Tjuta National Park (Northern Territory) - Inscribed for its archaeological and cultural significance, being representative of Aboriginal spiritual connection to the land. The park's two massive sandstone formations, Uluru and Kata Tjuta, are spiritually significant to the Anangu people, and form part of the tjukurpa belief system. Cave paintings found at Uluru date back tens of thousands of years.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/teekay-72/6811075529/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/



Great Barrier Reef (Queensland) - The world's largest coral reef system, composed of over 2,900 individual reefs. It hosts an outstanding level of marine biodiversity and is considered likely to be the richest area in the world in terms of animal diversity









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcruzo/7580682966/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/imagebyterrianderson/7396070828/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Tasmanian Wilderness (Tasmania) - Covering almost 20% of Tasmania, this area constitutes one of the world's last stretches of temperate wilderness. It is dominated by the remote and inaccessible South West Wilderness area. Excavations in the area have uncovered evidence of aboriginal presence dating from at least 20,000 years ago.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dbti/7566862300/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cradlecoast/7299102834/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








wiki



Kakadu National Park (Northern Territory) - Kakadu's wetlands, covering over a third of the park, are considered internationally important. Several archaeological sites provide evidence of the area's habitation for more than 40,000 years. The pictographs at Ubirr, Burrunggui and Nanguluwu are internationally recognised as outstanding examples of ancient rock art, dating from over 18,000 years ago









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skytour_nt/7306073852/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ozventure/5035512133/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brj_br...re_bitches/4933472358/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Very beautiful photos!


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

The Euphrasian Basilica in Poreč is the most integrally preserved early Christian cathedral complex in the region and unique by virtue of the fact that all the basic components - church, memorial chapel, atrium, baptistry and episcopal palace - are preserved. The Basilica, including its earlier phases (oratory, basilica gemina and basilica proper), is a characteristic example of 5th- and 6th-century religious architecture, showing significant Byzantine influence.


Porec by papposilene, on Flickr


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Darasuram, India









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exploring_india/6576183669/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vinothchandar/5591356897/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/srinivasakrishnan/5567090908/in/photostream/


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Euphrasian Basilica, Poreč, Croatia by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Euphrasian Basilica, Poreč, Croatia by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Euphrasian Basilica, Poreč, Croatia by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Euphrasian Basilica, Poreč, Croatia by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Poreč by FerPer, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Italy, Sicily, Noto, Cathedral by Australians Studying Abroad, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Italy, Sicily, Noto, Palace (1) by Australians Studying Abroad, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Trogir, Dalmatia Croatia*


_DSC2692.jpg by gpfender, on Flickr


Trogir by gpfender, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Trogir was first settled by the Greeks around the 3rd century BC


Trogir by gpfender, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Trogir - Ivana Pavla II Square by gpfender, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Trogir by gpfender, on Flickr


Trogir by gpfender, on Flickr


----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

Mostar Old Bridge Bosnia and Herzegovina.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

Sanii said:


> _DSC2692.jpg by gpfender, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Trogir by gpfender, on Flickr


some information would be nice, e.g name of the place and what specific structure or area constitutes as the unesco sight


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

^^All photos are depicting old town of Trogir. It is situated on small island and connected with bridges on mainland and island Čiovo. Trogir's rich culture was created under the influence of old Greeks, Romans, and Venetians. It is the best preserved Romanesque-Gothic complex not only in the Adriatic, but in all of Central Europe. Trogir's medieval core comprises a preserved castle and tower and a series of dwellings and palaces from the Romanesque, Gothic, Renaissance and Baroque periods. Trogir is an excellent example of a medieval town built on and conforming with the layout of a Hellenistic and Roman city that has conserved its urban fabric to an exceptional degree and with the minimum of modern interventions. 



dark_room said:


>


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Trogir by gpfender, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra, Ukraine*









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/



Igor L. said:


> Kyiv Pechersk Lavra (Monastery of the Caves) was founded in the mid-11th century, is one of the most famous and important monasteries in the history of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kyiv Pechersk Lavra is the largest Christian monastery in the world. The architectural complex of Kyiv Pechersk Lavra is included in the UNESCO World Heritage List in 1990.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Chernivtsi, Ukraine*

*The Residence of Bukovinian and Dalmatian Metropolitans *
(at present - Chernivtsi University)









...by Павло Трофiмов






















































...by *Arcovia* http://photobucket.com/









http://flickr.com








































































http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/rainymuz/









http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:Chern-Panorama3.jpg

The architectural complex of Residence of Bukovinian and Dalmatian Metropolitans is included in the UNESCO World Heritage List in 2011.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv, Ukraine *



Igor L. said:


> *Saint Sophia Cathedral *(Ukrainian: Собор Святої Софії):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Please, don't pour lots of images here for promotion of your countries. Just one by one, truly spectacular images. Otherwise this fine thread is killed.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really beautiful photos, great architectural heritage from Ukraine...thanks Igor L. :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv Historic Centre, Ukraine*



















http://www.flickr.com/groups/lwow/pool/
http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/dux_msta_64192/



Igor L. said:


> http://vk.com/raskalov





[email protected] said:


> http://foto.te.ua/authors/stomik007/photo/26187





> On December 05, 1998, during the 22nd Session of the World Heritage Committee in Kyoto (Japan), Lviv was included in the UNESCO World Heritage List.
> 
> The following reasons for the inclusion of Lviv in the World Heritage List and the compliance with the following UNESCO criteria were named:
> 
> ...


*Lviv*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455033 kay:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Gatis said:


> Please, don't pour lots of images here for promotion of your countries. Just one by one, truly spectacular images. Otherwise this fine thread is killed.


1? :nuts:
...each post would contain about 5 pics


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Paoay church #baroque #church #ilocosnorte #history #heritage #itsmorefuninthephilippines #culture by tomacs, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

PH-47050 by 93diagonalley, on Flickr

The city of Vigan


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Prambanan temple compound, Yogyakarta, Indonesia*



















*Delicate carvings on its wall*


























source


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Cave of the Hands, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina. The art here dates from 13,000 to 9,000 years ago.


----------



## adevahi (Nov 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a thread about "List how many world heritage places have you visited"?
Thanks


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ you can start one.


----------



## adevahi (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes... but I dont know in which part of the forum would be appropiate :lol:

However, I will do, thank you.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice updates about Unesco world heritage sites :cheers:


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Melacca City - MALAYSIA*







Melaka 2016 by Phalinn Ooi, on Flickr


malay traditional house by dino_delan, on Flickr


Melaka 2016 by Phalinn Ooi, on Flickr


Melaka main square and street by photobom, on Flickr


Red (Dutch) Square Pano | Malacca | Malaysia by Igor Prahin, on Flickr


----------



## Aerin (May 19, 2008)

Guajiro1 said:


> Cave of the Hands, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina. The art here dates from 13,000 to 9,000 years ago.


Reminds me of Mulka's Cave in Western Australia.


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

^^
Indonesia has that kind of paintings too, one of the oldest ever found, inside caves in Sulawesi Island, approx 40,000 years old


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Subak, agricultural landscape of Bali Province, Indonesia*


----------



## Codebuoi (Sep 23, 2014)

*Halong Bay*

Halong Bay, one of the most-visited tourist attractions in Vietnam, will be the perfect place for travellers who love enjoying something fascinating and gorgeous. The most unique feature you can find when visiting the bay is the stunning beauty of various caves full of stalactites in special shapes.


----------

